

Queue-flow: Chainable logic built on named (or not) queues in Javascript - da02
http://dfellis.github.com/queue-flow/

======
ISV_Damocles
Hi, I'm the author (finally figured out why I suddenly got so many new people
starring the library).

I hope you guys find queue-flow useful. It's nice for organizing source code
in Node.js, especially when you need to mix-and-match sync and async methods
(the "flow" part of the name), but particularly shines when you have a large
queue of data to process (the "queue" part of the name).

There are some other libraries I've written that are useful with it:

[sloppy-queue-flow](<https://github.com/dfellis/sloppy-queue-flow>) drops the
"queue" part of queue-flow and leaves just the source code organization. Good
for request-response type operations where any particular request has nothing
to do with any other request.

[parallel-queue-flow](<https://github.com/dfellis/parallel-queue-flow>) keeps
the queue in-tact, but allows each "step" to process more than one piece at a
time -- but sends the results down the line in the order it received the
input. (Blocking only enough to keep the order, not waiting for the entire
queue to finish before continuing.)

[lambda-js](<https://github.com/dfellis/lambda-js>) is a simple library that
creates true one-liner lambdas in javascript (not closures) with no perf
penalty versus "regular" functions, and if it detects that you defined that
same lambda elsewhere it re-uses that one rather than parse and re-define
again.

[binders](<https://github.com/dfellis/binders>) was sort of a joke library
that has some use. It creates a "binder full of bound functions." Give it an
object and it will return another object where all of the methods are bound to
the original object, perfect for passing around in functional-style libraries
like queue-flow.

Finally, I'm working on what I call a "baby map-reduce", [queue-flow-
server](<https://github.com/dfellis/queue-flow-server>). It's not ready, yet.
I only got to start working on it a few days ago, though I'd been turning the
concept around in my mind for a while. Feel free to make comments on the
current design goals, and let me know if it seems like something you'd find
useful.

